
Ask HN: What are the best places to buy and sell an independent SaaS product? - hownottowrite
The State of Independent SaaS report got me thinking about the current marketplaces for SaaS products. I built and sold a small product back in the late 90s and it was all so very different back then. How are devs moving projects these days?
======
jurgenwerk
[https://transferslot.com/](https://transferslot.com/)

[https://www.sideprojectors.com/](https://www.sideprojectors.com/)

[https://1kprojects.com/](https://1kprojects.com/)

[https://feinternational.com/](https://feinternational.com/)

[https://empireflippers.com/](https://empireflippers.com/)

[https://transferhub.io/](https://transferhub.io/)

There is also Flippa, but I'd stay away from it. Too many scams.

~~~
hownottowrite
Thanks!

------
msantos
[https://crowdmna.com/](https://crowdmna.com/)

------
notlukesky
There are numerous marketplaces out there ranging from AWS to Salesforce’s. It
all depends on who the audience of your SaaS is. Is it targeted at pockets,
developers, enterprises etc... Figure out the watering holes of your customers
and work from there....

~~~
hownottowrite
I’m not looking to acquire customers. I’m asking about buying and selling the
actual business.

------
gshdg
Are you asking how to sell the business (as opposed to how to sell
subscriptions to customers)?

~~~
hownottowrite
Yes, I’m asking about current marketplaces for SaaS businesses as in to buy
and sell them.

